# Question about Marley's hair



## lovemy2puppies (Dec 16, 2013)

Marley is 18 weeks old. His hair is two different lengths. The shorter hairs doesn't seem to shed that bad but the longer hairs shed very bad. If your wearing black clothes it is really bad, we have to carry a lent brush with us everywhere. My question is, is it possible for him to switch to non shedding after he gets his adult coat or will he always shed this bad. He is perfect in every way except the shedding lol.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly used to shed after we had her a few weeks. Not sure why maybe it was too hot in the apartment?? We got her in December and the heat is pretty high. She didn't shed at all and then I would hold her and have hairs on my clothes not a ton but too much. We moved her crate and got a humidifier so that helped a lot. And changed her to a better food.

Now she is a year and a half and doesn't shed at all I might find 1 hair every once in a while but nothing to bother about. Ever since she has been going to the groomer's no shedding at all. It could be puppy coat coming off. We got Molly cut short when she was about 6 months old. 

Maybe take him to the groomer for a trim it might help


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's got a good mix of cocker in his coat by the looks of it. He's totally gorgeous by the way!

Usually and shedding reduces when the adult coat comes in. I've heard some others say the puppy coat shed a bit. My two, although they don't have curly coats, don't shed.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It may be the adult coat is coming in and this is why you have two different coat lenthgs. The long puppy coat is shedding out which is why he is leaving hair everywhere. Once the full adult coat is through you should see a reduction in the shedding. Give him a good brush with a rake or pin type brush and this will help pull the puppy coat out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love his neat face and shaggy body! yes I think you will find his adult coat will come through and will be a lot thicker, after a while it will be nearly impossible to keep his coat long, so enjoy this shaggy, non-matting time, he will probably not shed much then either (which is why they matt instead - hair does get loose but tangles around itself instead of dropping).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He reminds me of Nadine's (forum name: Skyesdog) Lola. Just gorgeous. I thought I was getting away with no matts with Lola however at about 18 months they seemed to come from nowhere. I remember having some matting issues at 8-10 months when adult coat came in, then a few months later she got cut really short so didn't see any matts until coat grew out. I definitely think she gets an increase in matts every 6 months or so. Presumably this is because they do moult twice per year?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

He is gorgeous! ) lucky you! I think as the adult coat comes through you will find it will be thicker and shed less. I suspect that his puppy coat is beginning to fall out now x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> He reminds me of Nadine's (forum name: Skyesdog) Lola. Just gorgeous. I thought I was getting away with no matts with Lola however at about 18 months they seemed to come from nowhere. I remember having some matting issues at 8-10 months when adult coat came in, then a few months later she got cut really short so didn't see any matts until coat grew out. I definitely think she gets an increase in matts every 6 months or so. Presumably this is because they do moult twice per year?


Ruth I have definitely found that there is a couple of times a year when the matting suddenly gets worse for a couple of weeks, so yes, I believe it is them 'moulting' although the hair does not fall like other dogs but just gets looser and knots around itself.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Dawn. Yes, the matts are I suppose our punishment for not having dog hairs around. Can't have it all


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Dawn. Yes, the matts are I suppose our punishment for not having dog hairs around. Can't have it all


Yes, that's one way of looking at it! How true.


----------

